# Good weather temps



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

61 degrees is "cool" Ernie? We were at 35 this morning.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Frost on the pumkin.*

Have you heard of any long range forecasts about the upcoming winter?

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Its been so dry, we are due for a wet winter. Or there could be plenty of acres of almonds on the west side I-5 (west of Fresno) that could be not farmed this year.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

No, not yet Ernie. Hoping for at least a "normal" Winter in terms of snowfall (Winter snow = honey next Summer). We haven't had a "hard" Winter since 1996-97 (year of big flood in Grand Forks, ND if anyone remembers that).

Don't say that Madbowbee (at least I don't want to hear it, that's where our bees go). I'm curious, and have heard this before about almonds "not being farmed". What do they do with them, tear the trees up? It's not like they're just another row crop and can decide not to plant in the Spring.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What do they do with them, tear the trees up?*

It takes a lot of sulfuric acid to knock down the salinity in the water wells, if they have some.
I have heard about a "new' periferal canal that would help!
What we need is a good snow pack.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Have you heard of any long range forecasts about the upcoming winter?

Here theya re saying cold and wet


----------

